

Robot with $100 Bitcoin buys drugs, gets arrested - uptown
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102604472

======
leephillips
Congratulations to the Swiss authorities for their reasonable attitude and
decision. I wonder how this would have played out in the US? Also, it's
curious that they were more concerned about the recreational drug than the
fake passport.

------
mschuster91
Beware, auto-playing video. Dear webdesigners, fucking stop that crap. Not
everyone lives on an unmetered connection, and videos suck bandwidth like
nothing else!

~~~
vezycash
This problem would disappear if browsers would just include a click-to-play
option for videos. If Google didn't own YouTube, it would have included this
option a long time ago.

~~~
slinkyavenger
There is a click to play option for plugins in Chrome, and I'm pretty sure it
exists for Firefox in some manner (config or extension), too.

[http://www.howtogeek.com/188059/how-to-enable-click-to-
play-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/188059/how-to-enable-click-to-play-plugins-
in-every-web-browser/)

------
tomjen3
>In January 2015, the Swiss police confiscated the robot and its illegal
purchases.

Ha. Put it on github and you can just re-download it as needed.

